# snowex vee pro spread pattern



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

I read some posts a while ago complaining of the spread pattern on the snowex/trynex vee pro salters. Mine spreads the salt to the drivers side only. What little makes it to the passenger side of the spinner is minimul, and a second pass in the other direction is always necessary. Waste of time. Anyone come up with a solution? Maybe a different type of spinner, some modification to the existing one, or particular spinner and auger control settings I should use.?. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know if their is an up date for the spinner, as I bought mine back this November. I thought that my spreader broadcast about 40% driver side, and 60% passenger side. I supplier ran out of salt this last storm so I had to load my spreader with bags. The pellets on the bagged salt were a little larger, and then it seamed to spread 70% passenger side. It threw it a lot farther also. As for the settings, I use mine at max on both spinner speed and auger, unless I am going though a small drive lane, or stretching the salt.

Do you have any pics? I could tell you if it looks like mine. 
Have you tried asking your dealer.


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

I spoke to my dealer on Monday, hes looking into it. He said he sold 6 this year and no complaints. But I've read posts here about the problem. For some it spreads to the drivers, and for others, its the passenger side. Makes no sense to me. But mine is 90% drivers side. Too much of a difference. I use dry bulk salt only. Heres a pic.


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

and another...


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

1st of all your dealer is NEVER going to tell you, "Oh, yeah, everyone I sold has ended up being a real P.O.S. The end users here was telling you the real deal. Next time you are out visiting your dealer ask him this, "BTW, do you spread salt, have you ever spread salt, and what are you using?"

As for the quality of the product and the way it lays down salt. The Vee Pro is JUNK. Not one person that has used this product over time has been able to say the unit works with a high rate of dependabilty or consistancey. Not sure about any of you but that is what I am looking for when I invest in a piece of equipment.

My suggestion to you is ask the deal for the name of those other guys that are so happy with their Vee Pro and sell them your quick before they too realize what a waste the Vee Pro really is.

Take a look at this all electric unit.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

4evergreenlawns said:


> 1st of all your dealer is NEVER going to tell you, "Oh, yeah, everyone I sold has ended up being a real P.O.S. The end users here was telling you the real deal. Next time you are out visiting your dealer ask him this, "BTW, do you spread salt, have you ever spread salt, and what are you using?"
> 
> As for the quality of the product and the way it lays down salt. The Vee Pro is JUNK. Not one person that has used this product over time has been able to say the unit works with a high rate of dependabilty or consistancey. Not sure about any of you but that is what I am looking for when I invest in a piece of equipment.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how much do you have into this setup?

Thanks Mike


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Mike, 

The dump insert, cab protector, spreader, variable speed controller, and freight, a well worth $5,200.00. Just the spreader runs $2,400.00 puls freight.

Had $3,200.00 into the VeePro that hardly ever worked right.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well mine only goes to the passengers side  . we would be a killer team  .


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

4evergreenlawns said:


> Mike,
> 
> The dump insert, cab protector, spreader, variable speed controller, and freight, a well worth $5,200.00. Just the spreader runs $2,400.00 puls freight.
> 
> Had $3,200.00 into the VeePro that hardly ever worked right.


 Thats not a bad deal. I would like a dump insert with a spreader,but for now I have to stick with my snowex 8000. Let us know how it holds up over the winter.

Regards Mike


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

easy fix about the spreading problem, if you allready bought one and are having the spread pattern problem, SELL IT AND BUY SOMETHING ELSE! if your looking into buying a snowex and your questioning about the pattern, DONT BUY IT!!!!!!! easy as at, no headaches then!


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

I know I'm probably one of the minority, but I have a V-Pro 8000(early model - 1 vibrator) and have put over 200 ton of dry/damp/wet/clay mixed(crappy load of salt) in, etc. type of salt through it and overall I'm pleased. No it does not replace the traditional v boxes, nor is it like the hydraulics on my dump, but it does the job. The spreading pattern is a simple adjustment/fix. Check to make sure the discharge chute is centered on the spinner shaft. When looking at the chute, the middle should be in line with the spinner shaft. If you need to adjust it, remove the 3 screws holding it to the shroud and adjust it to centered, then redrill the holes and attach the screws back. To allow better feed, cut a portion of the salt/sand plate off on the side opposite the mounting hole(you can also weld the nut onto the plate to make it easier to take the bolt out). Cutting the plate allows more salt to flow into the auger.


----------

